# Time to Brag - Certifications



## MMiz (Apr 5, 2006)

Okay folks, I want to know what you're cerified in, and what professional organiztions you belong to (EMS related and otherwise).  Why you ask?  Because I'm looking to become more involved in EMS again, and want to find some good organizations to join in addition to good certifications to research.

*Matt
*EMT-B
HazMat First Responder - Awareness
AHA BLS Instructor
AHA Heartsaver First Aid
AHA BLS for the Healthcare Professional
EVOC

Member of:
MAEMT
NAEMT


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 5, 2006)

Your sure about this ... ?

Okay 
Ridryder 911
Currently in Graduate School for Acute Care Nurse Practitioner School
B.S.N. (nursing)
A.D.N. (nursing)
A.A.S. (EMS)
A.A.S. (Fire Science & Safety Engineering) 

License
Registered Nurse  (9 states)
EMT/ Paramedic (licensed in 3states, certified in 4)  * I used to work for a company I traveled a lot 
Board Certified - Critical Care (CCRN)
Board Certified - Emergency Nursing (CEN)
Board Certified Flight Nurse (CFRN)
Certified Trauma System Specialist
Certified Critical Care Paramedic

Instructor Level 
AHA - ACLS & Experienced Provider Level Instr.
         BLS/ Health Care Provider CPR Instr.
AHA/ A.P.A.-  PALS 
                   PEPP
                   NRP 
PHTLS 
ASTNA- Advanced FLight Nurse Trauma Nurse Instr.
NFSTA- Level II Fire Service Instr.
D.O.T.  Haz. Mat 

Organizations
Emergency Nurses Association (ENA)
NAEMT
OKEMTA
Air Surface Transportation Nurses Association (ASTNA)
National Association of EMS Educators (NAEMSE)
Society of Trauma Nurses 
Society of Forensic Nurses


I have been doing this nearly 30 years, most as a educator so I have to keep all the cert's up.. a real pain in the rectum.. yes, I carry a separate card holder for my cert cards..


----------



## MMiz (Apr 5, 2006)

Ridryder911... automatic win


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 5, 2006)

Daaaannnngggg Rid!!

Here's mine....

EMT-P
Hold current POST standards for LEO ( obviously not doing as of Dec.)
EMS Educator (full-time now)
NVCI (CPI) Instructor
Certified School Resource Officer
ASP Instructor 
DARE Instructor 
Tactical Folding Knife Instructor
POST Certified Defensive Tactics Instructor
Martial Arts Instructor (3rd Degree balck belt under Dan Chadd)
I/C Guru in Kali-Silat under Mas Guru P. Greg Alland
DT4EMS Instructor/Creator (had to throw that in 

Former AHA and Red Cross CPR and First Aid Instructor (for years) I will redo BLS Instructor this month

ACLS and PALS Instructor in June

Like Rid I plan to be the constant student. I still have a long way to go. I am having to play catch-up with my EMS Instructing stuff.

16 years in EMS almost 14 of that as a medic. 15 years paid. 11 years in Law Enforcement.


----------



## Raf (Apr 5, 2006)

wow you guys have so many (what seem to me to be) random certifications..
I just see all these acronyms I don't know what half of those things are.

Me:
Mass First Responder
AHA BLS Provider
Red Cross CPR/AED certified

Member of Worcester Polytechnic Institute EMS.

I'm working on my bachelors in science for biomedical engineering.
I will be starting an EMT-B course this fall.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 6, 2006)

NY State EMT-Critical Care  (i've found out it's similar to I-99)
GEMS
ACLS
PADI Master Scuba Diver Trainer
CPA
FFI
FEMA special event planning

I've let these things expire (bad Erika, bad):
ARC Lifeguard (8 years)
ARC Water Safety Instructor (5 years)
ARC CPR/First Aid Instructor (5 years)
Medic First Aid Instructor

Soon, I'm going to be a pee-wee (I'm going to start student teaching the critical care class with my former instructor and my fiance - then hopefully I can take the next Certified Lab Instructor class).


----------



## fm_emt (Apr 6, 2006)

Me? I suck. heh.

Red Cross: First Responder, "CPR for the Professional Rescuer," AED, Oxygen Administration, and one about bloodborne pathogens. (Hey, it was part of the class!)
Finished my EMT-B course, and I take the NR on May 12th.

Working on: (as part of my day job)
Red Hat Certified Technician
...and some unlisted Mac OS X Server Administrator course

Actually, I hate computers. I just happen to work for a computer company.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, mine are a mix of occupational safety, fire service and EMS.

Certified Safety Professional - Board of Certified Safety Professionals
Certified Fire Protection Specialist - National Fire Protection Association
Associate in Risk Management - Insurance Institute of America
Certified Playground Safety Inspector - National Recreation and Park Association (don't laugh, its required for my current job)

EMT-1 (same as Basic) - Los Angeles County
HazMat First Responder Operations (was a HazMat Technician at my last job)
Pre-Hospital Trauma Life Support
ICS-100 and 200
ARC Emergency Response Instructor
NUCA Excavation Competent Person
Fire Safety Officer (for TV/movie filming sites)

I also formerly held a Certificate of Fitness from the Los Angeles Fire Department in High-Rise Life Safety, and before I got my CSP, I was an Occupational Health and Safety Technologist. I was also a First Responder for about 2 years before I got my EMT-1.

Member of:
American Society of Safety Engineers
National Fire Protection Association
International Association of Emergency Managers
National Association of EMTs
California State Firefighters Association
American Industrial Hygiene Association


----------



## emtbuff (Apr 6, 2006)

Heres mine:

Certifications:
EMT-Basic (Iowa)
ERT (Emergency Rescue Tech)
AHA BLS Provider
Hazmat Operations for EMS 
Hazmat For our local hospital
ICS 100, 200, 700, 800 and a couple others (only because they made me)
Working towards ADN (RN) after next May
LPN this May

Organization:
IEMSA (Iowa Emergency Medical Service Association)


----------



## Stevo (Apr 6, 2006)

I was a FF before the current cert levels were adopted by my state

there were various levels, i was operational hazmat, interior qualified, along with ICS (came later) ...

i was a first responder, then a B, then an I (i've been NREMT, but seeing as i don't get outta dodge that much i didn't keep it up)

i've been an AHA as well as an ARC cpr instructor....

i was also qualified (thru the state only) to teach Infection Control

and last but not least, seeing as i've lost thousands of nights of sleep in this crazy business i consider myself qualified to be the most _gawd awful frequent flyer_ in my twilght years 

and i'm going to be calling _all of you_ wherever i end up 

~S~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 6, 2006)

* Indicates past or present job requirement

I've been a basic EMT, a Firefighter/Paramedic and a State Park Ranger.. and some I got as a volunteer.

EMS:
*National Registry - Paramedic
*PA EMT-P
Wilderness EMT-Advanced/ATLS
*ACLS
*PEPP/PALS
*EVO II
EMT-B Instructor Certificate
AHA CPR, AED & First Aid Instructor Certificates

Fire
*SCBA
*Hazmat R&I
Hazmat Operations
Hazmat Tech.
*Bioterrorism & Unconventional Civil Disasters
*Incident Command 
Fire Officer 1
*IST
*Fundamentals of Firefighting
Essentials 88
Firefighter 1
Engine Company Operations
Truck Company Operations
Pump 1
Pump 2
*Rural Water Movement
Rapid Intervention
*Wildland Firefighter Certificate

Rescue:
*Basic Veh. Res. tech.
Advanced Veh. Res.
School Bus Extrication
Confined Space Res.
*Ropes 1 & High Angle Rescue
Trench and Collapse Basic
*Wilderness SAR
*HASTY SAR
*Wilderness Survival
Swift Water & Ice Rescue


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 6, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> FEMA special event planning


I know what FEMA is, but tell me about this one. What's it about, what good is it for, is it worth anything, how can someone get it and does it cost anything to get and how long does it take to get it (go through whatever training is involved)?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 6, 2006)

I forgot these...

Organizations:
Ambulance Association of PA
Pennsylvania Fireman's Assn.
National Association of State Foresters
The American Civil Defense Association
National Association of EMT's


----------



## futuretoledoemt (Apr 6, 2006)

I think I should get the vote for least qualifications   Of course I'm technically not even employed yet (I just got a phone call that I go next Wednesday to get fingerprinted and drug tested).  I guess we were all at this point at some time, right?

NREMT-B
AHA Healthcare Professional Provider

Yahooooo!

April


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's my meager list:

Wa. EMT-IV
Combi-Tube (seperate cert here in Wa.)
NREMT-B
AHA BLS Instructor
ASHI Basic Instructor
Evergreen Safety Council Instructor
Wa. state OTEP/EMS Evaluator
Hazmat - Operations
Wildland FF (S-130, S-190)
ICS: 001, 002, 003, 005, 007, 010, 011, 100, 195, 700
Explosives Awareness
Clandestine Drug Lab Awareness
Ice/Cold Water Rescue
Helo Ground Safety

NAEMT
NAEMT Instructor/Coordinator
IAAI


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 7, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> I know what FEMA is, but tell me about this one. What's it about, what good is it for, is it worth anything, how can someone get it and does it cost anything to get and how long does it take to get it (go through whatever training is involved)?



It's actually pretty easy, it's an online course from FEMA - for anyone who coordinates special events where there are large crowds- concerts, sporting events, etc.  I got it because my FD has their 50th anniversary coming up and selfishly enough having the cert meant I "outranked" this guy who likes to take over everything.  Alas, I have moved and will not be around for the planning of that event.


----------



## Jon (Apr 7, 2006)

PA EMT-B
AHA P.R. CPR
AHA BLS Inst.
Local T.I. (My squad)  - "Primary Skills Instructor" - secondary/practical inst.
CEVO II (EVOC)
"Train the Trainer" - Bloodborne Pathogens
FEMA (IS-100, IS-700) - Will be doing more and more... I've got to do 200 and 800 for my *volunteer* job with the County EmComm group


At Work:
I'm a "Master Security Officer" at work, and a "Fire Safety Officer" - both are "silly" in-company titles after an easy quiz.

And have my applications in at the Squad to become an EMT Preceptor and a "Team Leader" - Volunteer Asst. Supervisor.


----------



## OECTECH (Apr 7, 2006)

I dont have many certifications but im also a little young so maybe by the time im older ill have some more.

Certifications:
Outdoor Emergency Care Technician
AHA BLS for Healthcare Providers
NSC Basic CPR
NSC Basic First Aid
ASHI Basic CPR
ASHI Basic First Aid

Belong to:
National Ski Patrol
Boy Scouts of America


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 7, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> It's actually pretty easy, it's an online course from FEMA - for anyone who coordinates special events where there are large crowds- concerts, sporting events, etc. I got it because my FD has their 50th anniversary coming up and selfishly enough having the cert meant I "outranked" this guy who likes to take over everything. Alas, I have moved and will not be around for the planning of that event.


I took a look at the FEMA website, and is this the Integrated Emergency Management Course E940 - IEMC/Special Event (National Conventions, Olympic Sites, Major Sporting events, etc)?


----------



## captchaz55 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Lets see...*

My EMs Certifications Are...

EMT-B
EMT-CC Critical Care
ACLS
BCLS
Smart Triage Trainer 
Suffolk County BLS Preceptor

Looking to become-
IC- Incident Command Officer
ALS Preceptor
Hazmat Officer
Tactical EMS 
Paramedic 
PALS 
AMLS


----------



## Jon (Apr 7, 2006)

OECTECH said:
			
		

> Belong to:
> ...
> Boy Scouts of America


 
Me too, me too... Asst. Scoutmaster / Master of First Aid....


----------



## OECTECH (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool MedicStudentJon,

Im a JASM and Troop Instructor.  Guess what I master in teaching the scouts?????DUH


----------



## Firechic (Apr 9, 2006)

Structural firefighter
Aircraft rescue firefighter
Engineer/Operator
Police officer
Licensed Paramedic
EMS/Fire instructor
Registered Nurse
ACLS
CPR

IAFF

Jeez, I have a few more certs, but I think this is enough for now!!  

**Ridryder911 - I'd love to pick your brain sometime about NP school**


----------



## emtff376 (Apr 9, 2006)

hmmm.

ski patrol stuff
senior OEC technician
OEC instructor
OEC instructor trainer
Instructor Development instructor
Avalanche rescue
Mountaineering rescue

fire and rescue stuff
EMT-B
firefighter I
confined space rescue
haz-mat awareness
evoc

I think that's it.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Apr 10, 2006)

*I have few certifications......some of this is just additional training really.....but got CE's, certs, and/or patches for 'em <shrug>

EMT-Basic
EVOC
Low angle rope rescue (I'm a zig rig queen!)
BTLS
GEMS
PEPP
Firefighter II
Farm rescue/extrication
HazMat Awareness *


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 10, 2006)

I used to work with a company that allowed people to put patches from their various extra courses on the uniform. So they would be buying patch grab bags at the expo, to find one for a specific class that you wouldn't normally get a patch for. Like BTLS, if you get one w/ your card great, if not, they have all kinds of BTLS crap on their website. Hand bags, caps, pens, booklets, shirts, patches, sticker, vinyl window clings, magnets, badges, etc. A real whacker paradise. But these people had CPR patches, yeah, great.. You have an EMT patch, that should signify that you already have CPR. But no, gotta have that patch. EVO-Driver patch, first aid patch.. I mean come on, you're an EMT, you don't even need standard and advanced first aid.. much less the patches on your uniform... What are we, the scouts, do you want a sash too? :wacko:


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Apr 10, 2006)

> I mean come on, you're an EMT, you don't even need standard and advanced first aid.. much less the patches on your uniform... What are we, the scouts, do you want a sash too?



*Only if the sash comes with a matching tiara!

Nah, the patches I have are in a drawer somewhere. 

I didn't know they had BTLS patches. When I finally get around to getting a dress uniform for the vollie FD....I could put FF II and EMT-B on it, but probably won't. I don't know. I agree with you about the CPR patch.*


----------



## ECC (Apr 10, 2006)

*It has been a while since I have posted*

But here it goes:

Firefighter I and II
Haz-Mat Technician
Structural Collapse Technician (Thank you VATF2)
Driver/Operator Engine and Truck
Fire Officer I and II
EMT-P (NY just lapsed, but Colorado is still good for a little while)
ACLS
BTLS
PALS
PEPP
Assistant Instructor (EMS)
Fire Instructor I
EVOC
Dignitary Protection (NYC*EMS)
Rope Rescue Systems I and II
Confined Space Rescue Technician (although all spaces I am in are confined)
Colorado Vocational Teacher's Certification (To teach Fire Science Classes)
AAS Fire Science Technology
AAS Paramedic
Plus all the little letters required to maintain my Paramedic certification

AND soon to have a CDL A


----------



## CaptainPanic (Apr 10, 2006)

Me, ha what certs? (As of Jan I wont have any :sad: )

Right now
EMT-Basic
AHA BLS Provider (expires in August)
Member of NAEMT, AEMTA

Im getting out of EMS for a while (ha, didnt even get in, so how do I get out?? :unsure: )

CP


----------



## MedicRN (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's see.....

EMICT (AAS)
NREMT-P (OK and MS - let lapse)
ACLS
PHTLS
PALS
NRP
AHA BCLS and First Aid Instructor
ECSI Instructor (CPR, Basic FA, Advance FA, Wilderness FA)
RN (ADN)
TNCC
CCRN
Working toward CNRN (Cert. Neuroscience RN)
EMD (lapsed)


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 11, 2006)

Ummm....Lets see...

First Responder (until July 08)
EMT-Basic
EVOC
PHTLS
Fire Fighter
AHA CPR


Member of:

NAEMT  (came with the PHTLS course)
NREMT


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 11, 2006)

MedicRN said:
			
		

> Let's see.....
> 
> EMICT (AAS)


What's EMICT?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 12, 2006)

Something that they only have in Kansas.


----------



## emtff99 (Apr 15, 2006)

Well I guess here goes mine:
Pa Emt in limbo (Until Emmco West gets off their dead asses & gets my con ed credit info correct!!) 25 yrs
NJ EMT (Via reciprocity) 8 yrs
NY EMT ( actually did the class) 10 yrs
High Angle Ropes Rescue
EMS Haz Mat Tech (Glow Worms are fun to work with)
Heavy VRT
FF I
BTLS 
Wilderness SAR Tech
Interior FF
There are quite a few more, but havent had my morning pot of coffee yet :sad:


----------



## MedicRN (Apr 15, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> MedicRN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emergency Mobile Intensive Care Technician (aka EMT-P)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 15, 2006)

MedicRN said:
			
		

> Emergency Mobile Intensive Care Technician (aka EMT-P)


 
Wouldn't it just be easier to says "Paramedic"?


----------



## MedicRN (Apr 15, 2006)

Kansas has never been easy.


----------



## firedane (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok here goes if my old brain can remember!!

Volunteer 36 hour basic (Ohio)
Level B intermediate fire (Ohio)
Level C professional fire  (Ohio)
Structural Firefighter (IFSAC)
Fire safety inspector (Ohio)
Fire safety inspector (IFSAC)
Hazmat technician (Ohio)
Hazmat technician (IFSAC)
Hazmat specialist (unstable, reactives, explosives)
Vertical rope rescue I,II,III
Confined space rescue
Trench rescue
Extrication specialist/instructor
Aerial tower/ladder operator
Pumping apparatus operator
NAEVT certifications in 6 areas
EMT - B (Ohio, Texas, National)
EMT - P (OHio, Texas and National in July)
EMT Hazmat specialist (Ohio)
Certified military medic instructor
Certifications in air brakes, hydraulics, HD electrical, and engine electronics
Advanced Medical Life Support  (AMLS)
Advanced Cardiac Life Support  (ACLS)
Pediatric Advanced Life Support (PALS)  
Pre-Hospital Trauma Life Support (PHTLS)
Basic Trauma Life Support (BTLS)
Pediatric Education for Pre-Hospital Providers (PEPP)
Trauma-AIMS (army thing like EMT-I for combat medics)
TC3 (Tactical Combat Casualty Care -another army thing)
AHA, Red Cross instructor
Basic fire instructor
EMT - B instructor
Certified diver - PADI and NAUI Open water, cave, and rescue
Red Cross Life Guard

Brain is fried now. Old man - must get Geritol and recover.

Firedane


----------



## medic03 (Apr 16, 2006)

ok, here goes.....
FP-C (flight paramedic-certified)
NREMT-P
NYS EMT-P
NYC REMAC
EMT-P instructor
EMT-B instructor
Certified Lab instructor
ACLS instructor
ACLS
PALS
AMLS
GEMS
NRP
PHTLS
BTLS
IABP (Intra Aortic Balloon Pump) cert
High risk Maternal transports
WMD
Firefighter 1 certified
Interior FF
CEVO II
Medical Control
County preceptor


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 16, 2006)

MedicRN said:
			
		

> Kansas has never been easy.


 
Especially since Arkansas stole your name...

That's Yar Kansas.. This here is Ar Kansas. Get it?


----------



## joemt (Apr 17, 2006)

*Wow... Somehow I forgot this site existed!*

Ok.. here's mine... nothing too exciting though!

CPR / First Aid:
AHA BLS Instructor (all levels) since 1991
NSC Standard & Pediatric Instructor (CPR/FA)

Missouri EMT-B License (since 1992)
BTLS Instructor
PBTLS Instructor
BTLS Access Instructor
EMS Instructor / Coordinator 
EMS Instructor Workshop IT

Champions Course Instructor (Missouri Hospital Association)
HAM Technician Level
CERT Instructor


----------



## sarahharter (Apr 19, 2006)

*here's mine*

okay i only have a couple
 
nremt-b 
haz mat-first responder
fire fighter I
water rescue
LPN


----------



## Jon (Apr 19, 2006)

joemt said:
			
		

> HAM Technician Level


 
That means that you are really good at handling some Pork Products???


Yeah... I forgot that:

*Amateur Radio Operator*, _(Technician Level)_
*N3VZG*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 19, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> That means that you are really good at handling some Pork Products???
> 
> 
> Yeah... I forgot that:
> ...


 

Oink Oink?

I don't get it?


----------



## ResTech (Apr 20, 2006)

PA EMT-B
NREMT-B (lapsed)
Firefighter I
MFRI (MD) Rescue Technician
PA Vehicle Rescue Technician 

Degree paramedic student for almost 2yrs before dropping due to personal reasons.. yes it sucks!


----------



## Jon (Apr 20, 2006)

ResTech said:
			
		

> Degree paramedic student for almost 2yrs before dropping due to personal reasons.. yes it sucks!


 
Yep.

I'm in the same boat....

I'll be posting something soon...


----------



## hfdff422 (Apr 26, 2006)

EMS:
 EMT-B
 AHA BLS instructor
 AHA Healthcare provider
 PHTLS (BLS level)
 Q157- EMS response to MCI
Fire:
 FF I/II (and all included necessary certs)
 EVOC
 Haz-mat FR Awareness and Operations
 Fire officer strategy and tactics
 Fire Officer I
 NIMS/ICS 100, 200, 700
 Building construction for the fire service


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 26, 2006)

I still don't get it...


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 26, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> I still don't get it...


joemt included "HAM Technician Level" in [post=29907]Post #41[/post]. In [post=29993]Post #43[/post], MedicStudentJon apparently did not know what a HAM Technician was, so he replied, "That means that you are really good at handling some Pork Products???" With "HAM" being the linking factor, he added that he is also an ameteur radio (aka HAM radio) operator and included his call sign.

I don't know what a HAM Technicial Level is, either.


----------



## Jon (Apr 26, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> joemt included "HAM Technician Level" in [post=29907]Post #41[/post]. In [post=29993]Post #43[/post], MedicStudentJon apparently did not know what a HAM Technician was, so he replied, "That means that you are really good at handling some Pork Products???" With "HAM" being the linking factor, he added that he is also an ameteur radio (aka HAM radio) operator and included his call sign.
> 
> I don't know what a HAM Technicial Level is, either.


Oh, I knew EXACTLY what he was talking about... I was just being an a$$.

No offense, joemt...

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 27, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> joemt included "HAM Technician Level" in [post=29907]Post #41[/post]. In [post=29993]Post #43[/post], MedicStudentJon apparently did not know what a HAM Technician was, so he replied, "That means that you are really good at handling some Pork Products???" With "HAM" being the linking factor, he added that he is also an ameteur radio (aka HAM radio) operator and included his call sign.
> 
> I don't know what a HAM Technicial Level is, either.


 

I know what a HAM radio is... I didn't get the pork joke.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 27, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Oh, I knew EXACTLY what he was talking about... I was just being an a$$.
> 
> No offense, joemt...
> 
> Jon


 

    h34r: :mellow: :beerchug: :lol: :excl:


----------



## joemt (Apr 27, 2006)

No offense taken..except that I'm Jo EMT..... of the female variety... eh well, my fault for choosing that ID many moons ago.... LOL.  Anyway, yeah I figured that you knew what "HAM Technician" was...

HAM Technicians operate amateur radios.  My technician certification allows me to operate the radio, but I haven't "tested" out on my Morse Code yet, so I am not allowed to send MC messages... there are other levels of HAM operators out there... I got mine because at one time I was the Emergency Management Coordinator at a rural hospital, and it was a requirement of the job....


----------



## Jon (Apr 27, 2006)

Jo... I did actually assume (or you posted) that you were female... so I guess I blew that one... oops...:blush: 

I'm also a no-code Tech. Just FYI - you are allowed to use any mode allowed in your allotted bands (everything above 50mhz). This includes morse code. You just aren't allowed to have access to the "international" bands because of international agreements that have since been changed.

Jon


----------



## Raf (Apr 28, 2006)

There are three different classes for HAM operation.
In order they are:
Technician, General, and Special Class. (in my opinion technician sounds cooler than general, and the two names should be switched) The only difference between the levels is that each one requires more knowledge of how radios, etc work.

With each class you also gain access to additional frequencies that you are allowed to talk on.

Morse code is no longer required for the Technician class, it is required and tested upon for the General class. I'm working on a General Class license right now


----------



## Jon (Apr 28, 2006)

Raf said:
			
		

> There are three different classes for HAM operation.
> In order they are:
> Technician, General, and Special Class. (in my opinion technician sounds cooler than general, and the two names should be switched) The only difference between the levels is that each one requires more knowledge of how radios, etc work.
> 
> ...


Umm... I think it is Tech, General, and EXTRA....

But this is SOOO off topic...


----------



## Medic946 (May 2, 2006)

TX EMT-P
NREMT-P
ACLS
BTLS
PEPP
PALS
SWIFT WATER
VERTICAL RESCUE
CONFINED SPACE

going to Tactical EMS class in sep.


----------

